# A opera



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

hello i was at the pittsbirgh, pa. opera several years ago and was watching a opera and for the life of me i can not remember the name(ok a senior moment). one scene i do recall is a circus barker who comes out before the circus parades through the town and sings the solo. any one know this Opera?
ldiat aka "a senior moment"


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

ldiat said:


> hello i was at the pittsbirgh, pa. opera several years ago and was watching a opera and for the life of me i can not remember the name(ok a senior moment). one scene i do recall is a circus barker who comes out before the circus parades through the town and sings the solo. any one know this Opera?
> ldiat aka "a senior moment"


It sounds like Leoncavallo's _Pagliacci_. Does this look familiar?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

SimonTemplar said:


> It sounds like Leoncavallo's _Pagliacci_. Does this look familiar?


sorry, great one, but i don't think this is the one.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

It could have been a regie production of any opera.


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

The Barber of Seville - Figaro


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Maybe these scary clowns in the news (UK) are fans of I Pagliacci?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> sorry, great one, but i don't think this is the one.


Time can also plat tricks with your mind over the years, give us more description.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

no not figaro i know figaro


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

What's the plot? Can you remember anything about the characters or the setting? What language was it sung in? Was it a long opera or a short one?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

SimonTemplar said:


> What's the plot? Can you remember anything about the characters or the setting? What language was it sung in? Was it a long opera or a short one?


it was a long opera. Italian, this circus barker came out with the circus people behind him as the circus was coming to the town and he did his solo and a little dance. older actor. he was not the main character but got a big hand at the end when all come out after the opera is over. i cant remember eek!!!
thanks all


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

As Sloe mentioned above, this could be a regie production of just about *any* opera. 

But with your further details, maybe it could be "L'elisir d'amore", and the character, Dulcamara. 

Then again, it could be not.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

schigolch said:


> But with your further details, maybe it could be "L'elisir d'amore", and the character, Dulcamara.


The first thing that came to my mind as well


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

this one! thanks!


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

schigolch said:


> As Sloe mentioned above, this could be a regie production of just about *any* opera.
> 
> But with your further details, maybe it could be "L'elisir d'amore", and the character, Dulcamara.
> 
> Then again, it could be not.


Back of the net!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another happy member.


----------

